# ideas for external atomizer diffuser



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

hello maybe someone here has tried this for diy co2 kit using yeast and sugar method im currently injecting co2 using a glass diffuser with this kit DIY CO2 Generator Aluminum Alloy Fish Tank System with Safety Valve Blue | eBay

has anyone ever tried connecting something like this to it Turbo CO2 Reactor External Atomizer Diffuser for Aquarium Plant Fish Tank | eBay

if not is there another possible way to do some sort of in line external injection ?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If the DIY co2 generates enough pressure the reactor will work.
Since you are already able to get glass diffuser to work the reactor should also.
That is a good reactor and price(looks to be a generic sera{I have 2}).
You will enjoy not having your tank look like seven up!


----------



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

I definitely get pressure and the co2 kit came with a knob that allows either more or less pressure to be pumped in by adjusting it. It can definitely crank it out so you think this atomizer will work then with my setup? Was just a little hesitant about needing pressurized co2 for it I might have to give this a shot thanks.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Make sure to have a check valve inbetween the reactor and your DIY hardware.
Keep the DIY bottles above the reactor IMO.
The impellars in the reactor don't have to spin to work so if the co2 gets there(NO pressure from reactor) and the water flows through it will work.
I do have pressurized but also no there is no back pressure with these units.
Good luck and hope this helps.


----------



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

will post updates and pics when the unit comes in


----------

